# Avtec snipe



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone bought the Avtec Snipe automatic Saterlite TV Ariel, it so cheap compared to oyster system that I wondered if there were a catch.

Wobby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like a very small dish, that could influence signal reception when " sur le continant"??

Probably fine for the UK though.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

We are considering it because it's possible to not have it roof-mounted but to put it in the best position on the ground outside. This would save drilling holes in our motorhome BUT then makes it possible for someone to nick it easily.

Currently in UK we use an Avtex suction antenna for digital tv-we don't do Sky & that's fine. 

I'm a bit wary about investing in an expensive roof-mounted sat dish due to the cost & the constant changes in satellites & reception.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137838-avtex-snipe.html

tony


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a Snipe - used it on the ground last year as mounting plate took a long time to arrive. Very simple to set up, had it down to about 5 minutes, but you need to treat the cables with a little care as they are quite thin and kink easily - not what you want with co-axial cable. 
Great picture, far quicker than retuning the TV every night, which was what I had to do as we moved around the country previously. I haven't used it abroad yet, will do that later thi.s year

Hoping for some drier weather so that I can mount it on the roof and fix the cabling and power leads in place.
Last year there were some places offering discounts - Roadpro offer 5% to Caravan Club members, Leisure-direct offer 10% for first purchase - both of these apply to most things bought from them, not just the Snipe.


----------

